# egg share



## sarah (Aug 8, 2004)

hi all. my name is Sarah and i am a newbie. On the 21st sept my hubbie and i are off to the salisbury clinic in whiltshire to meet a consultant about egg share. I have had all my blood tests and all are fine. just want to know how long i shoul expect to wait for treatment to start. and what to expect.
whats the chances of it working for me as the hospital statistics might as well be in japenese. Is there anyone else out there about to embark in the same thing as me.

Thanks for reading. good luck to you all from Sarah.

Email address removed by admin


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sarah

Sorry I can't help with your questions but welcome to ff and I hope your appointment goes well on the 21st.

All the best
Jennifer xx


----------

